# Luces ritmicas con LEDs



## Yimmy

Quiero armar un circuito de luces rítmicas con leds, pero no lo encuentro por ningún lado, si alguien tiene el circuito o sabe donde lo puedo encontrar se lo agradecería.


----------



## Willington

con un LM3914 haces eso, busca la hoja de datos (datasheet) y en la parte de aplicaciones buscas un ejemplo, solo le pones un potenciometro para calibrar el volumen maximo con el maximo despliegue de los leds.


----------



## shocky

Hola yimmy.
Fijate que mas abajo, publique un articulo que dice circuito de luces, ahi hay circuitos de luces audiorritmicas. Y tambien publique otro sobre luces estreboscopicas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/circuitos-luces-audio-ritmico-3247/

Saludos y suerte


----------



## bachi

Espero te sirva este circuito. Detecta el sonido por medio de un micrófono, lo filtra a frecuencias bajas, medias y altas a través de un circuito con amplificadores operacionales y luego por medio de opto acopladores y triacs enciende luces incandescentes al ritmo de la música.


----------



## bramu

Hola a todos, estuve viendo lo publicado en el foro sobre audiorritmico de 3 canales por efecto sonoro de plaquetodo. Lo que yo necesitaria es si alguien tiene los montajes o sea el diseño de la placa ya que soy medio muerto para hacer esto desde el esquema. Gracias a todos. Si alguien puede darme una mano les agradezco.


----------



## Manonline

Aca esta la plaqueta para el circuito publicado en pablin. 

La verdad qe no me acuerdo como van los componentes. lo tengo armado arriba en mi cuarto. nunca en mi vida lo use jajajaja.

Sino te podes orientar, podes sacar un par de ideas de la plaqueta, ya qe la parte del LM324 es bastante complicada.

Suerte,
mano.


----------



## bramu

Gracias Mano, pero lo que ando buscando es justo el audioritmico de 3 canales por efecto sonoro de Plaquetodo ya que tengo todos los componentes y no consigo el PCB. Per de todas formas te agradezco la rapidez de respuesta. Javier


----------



## Fogonazo

bramu Sugerencia
Publica el circuito de Plaquetodo y tal vez algun alma caritativa te diseñe el impreso, dentro del foro abundan


----------



## bramu

Buena idea Fogonazo
Mensaje para algun alma caritativa : esta es la direccion   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/circuitos-luces-audio-ritmico-3247/
Y el archivo es este   Audiorritmico de tres canales por efecto sonoro.pdf
Estaria barbaro si alguien sabe hacer el impreso y me lo envia. Desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El amigo Bramu necesita algo de ayuda, esta buscando a alguien que le de una mano con el diseño del impreso para este circuito.
Son 3 canales iguales, aunque pueden ser mas.
El audiorritmico le puede servir a otros con la misma idea.
Yo no me pongo a hacerlo por falta de tiempo.


----------



## Manonline

Bueno. si te fijas, lo mas caro del proyecto lo tenes. Los triacs. ponele qe si compras los componentes de pablin te gastaras unos $10 con toda la furia.

fijate qe es lo qe mas te conviene.

suerte,
mano.


----------



## ciri

Si puedo lo hago, pero estoy atrasado con algunas otras cosas.

otro tema es que, a mi me gusta hacerlo artesanalmente, es decir, no uso nada de esos programas que los ordenan solos, yo saco medidas de componentes y los dibujo como me gusta a mi.

Toma tiempo, pero la ventaja es que queda como a mi mas me gusta. aunque a veces no es lo mejor.


----------



## bramu

Ciri, gracias por acudir. Espero puedas hacerlo porque se me complica y ya tengo comprados todos los componentes para el circuito de plaquetodo. Un abrazo
Javier


----------



## ciri

bramu dijo:
			
		

> Ciri, gracias por acudir. Espero puedas hacerlo porque se me complica y ya tengo comprados todos los componentes para el circuito de plaquetodo. Un abrazo
> Javier



Por el momento te recomiendo que intentes con algun programa de esos que te hacen las placas, no viene mal aprender...

Por que, depender de mi tiempo no es muy bueno..


----------



## bramu

Ciri, intente con el Livewire y no encontre el btb 06-400 o bt136 en la galeria. Si tenes alguna idea avisame . Gracias


----------



## ciri

bramu dijo:
			
		

> Ciri, intente con el Livewire y no encontre el btb 06-400 o bt136 en la galeria. Si tenes alguna idea avisame . Gracias



Por casualidad, no sabes usar algun programada de dibujo en 2D?

Como puede ser el Auto cad o Rhino?

Lo puedes hacer tu mismo, si tienes el diagrama, es unir los componentes y listo.


----------



## zorro2311

Tengo una duda tremenda no se en que me equivoco haciendo led ritmico por que solo se prende sin ritmo.ya hice este  esquema pero no me sale. acaso es el problema: cambiar tip31 por tip41 bueno use el tip41 por que no encontré el tip 31.... me estoy volviendo loco.


----------



## Fogonazo

Casi con seguridad tienes el TIP41 mal conectado.
Por aquí se esta tratando casi lo mismo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/apagado-gradual-leds-audioritmico-33668/


Te falta agregar:
1) Una resistencia que limite la corriente de los LED´s 
2) Un diodo que no permita polarizar la base en inversa
3) Una resistencia que limite la corriente de base


----------



## shitisfuckedup

buenas, hago un aporte: tengo ese que me lo dio mi profesor de electrónica el año pasado y funciona muy bien.
lo conectaba en el parlante e iba todo bien, porai lo recomendable seria conectarlo en "line out" con un pre.

les queireo hacer una pregunta porque quiero usar ese mismo para el auto, estraria bien si lo bajo de la bateria de 12v con una resistencia de 100ohm y un zener de 9v a masa?

se calentaria algo? tendria que cambiar alguna resistencia?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola zorro2311
[/COLOR] 
Tienes que poner el emisor a tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## URION

hola amigos, hace mucho tiempo sigo el foro, me ha sido muy util. Tengo una duda, estoy pensando en hacer unas luces ritmicas de tres canales, pero quiero usar un grupo de leds para cada canal, es decir que si uso unos 20 led, por canal se prendan proporcionalmente. Quiero usar una fuente de 12 V. y un microfono de entrada. Gracias de antemano,


----------



## kchino

hola amigos
necesito la informacion q me puedan brindar sobre luces ritmicas activadas por música utilizando un picaxe 20x2
si tienen un circuito me lo hacen llegar


----------



## Dioxis

Che.. alguno me dice si puedo usar uno de estos para reemplazar el otro transistor 

 transistores s8550 d331






Protegiendo la fuente de sonido primordialmente


----------



## Carlosflrlanchimba

bachi dijo:


> Espero te sirva este circuito. Detecta el sonido por medio de un micrófono, lo filtra a frecuencias bajas, medias y altas a través de un circuito con amplificadores operacionales y luego por medio de opto acopladores y triacs enciende luces incandescentes al ritmo de la música.


Disculpa si funciona si uso un moc 3010 me dijeron cuando compre que era igual  y con otros triac porque tambirn me dijeron que solo tiene que vencer volataje y eran lo mismo 
Entonces queria saber si le funciono

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 11, 2018



bachi dijo:


> Espero te sirva este circuito. Detecta el sonido por medio de un micrófono, lo filtra a frecuencias bajas, medias y altas a través de un circuito con amplificadores operacionales y luego por medio de opto acopladores y triacs enciende luces incandescentes al ritmo de la música.


O no se si existe un tutorial de como hacer la conexion?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 11, 2018


----------



## pandacba

Te sirve perfectamente
Bajate la hojad de datos de uno y otro


----------

